# Need prayers!



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I need prayers for my back. It went out on me about 6 weeks ago and I have not recovered from it yet. I am in physical therapy now, but I don't feel very optimistic about it, since this has been a re-occuring thing for several years....it just hasn't ever been this bad.

A little bit of depression has just hit me this morning because I had a 3 day fishing trip planned this past week. It just happened that the weather was perfect and the fishing was as good as it gets when I had it planned, but I couldn't go because of my back. Not only that, my wife has been taking up the slack around the house and has been somewhat stressed with mowing our lawn and dealing with an unfinished repair job on our kitchen floor.

I know I should count my blessings, because things could be much much worse. I guess its time to put my fishing into perspective, since it can be a distraction with my daily walk with God. He doesn't want some of me...He wants all of me. I wouldn't feel depressed if that wasn't so. I know real joy is only found in Jesus.

I just ask that ya'll pray for my back to be healed and that I can be joyful in the Lord anyway......Just trying to be real and honest.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers on the way for a speedy recovery, so that you may return to your joyful self.


----------



## andrespurplerain (Dec 13, 2005)

Surfrunner you speak to your back and tell it to line-up with the word of God ! Speak God's word over your back and thank "Him" for your healing dont let the enemy get you down quote God's word and he will flee !!! "by his stripes we are healed" Amen !!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Heavenly Father, today we come to you praising you for this beautiful day. Thank you for the bright sunshine and the blue sky. We humbly ask a petition today for Surfrunner. We ask you to touch his body with your healing powers and repair any damage or injury on this mans back. Help us daily to keep our eyes on you Lord, so that we can grow closer to you. Be with him and his family and give them peace and courage to endure all things. In Jesus Name, we pray, Amen Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> .... I don't feel very optimistic about it....
> 
> A little bit of depression has just hit me this morning because I had a 3 day fishing trip planned this past week. ...
> 
> ...Just trying to be real and honest.


God can handle our honesty. Honesty is good for our spiritual health.

It sounds like you may have just a touch of anger at God because you aren't well yet.

Children DO get angry at their parents and have pity parties, and children of God are no different. We need to face it, confess it to God (he already knows!), and talk it over with him. He is ready to teach us, if we are ready to listen and learn. You may be able to look back on this experience as one of your best learning experiences at the feet of Jesus.

It's true that God is more concerned about our character than our comfort. So ask him what he wants you to learn. The Holy Spirit will reveal many things to you, sometimes painful to learn, but very liberating spiritually.

I don't know you personally, so some of these thoughts may be way off-base for your circumstance. Just bear with me and the Spirit will confirm or pass.

It could be a matter of pride because you don't want your wife to do your chores for you. It could be a matter of allowing time for God's plans rather than your own plans (the floor project). It could be dealing with anger and learning to forgive those who offend you. It could be learning to love those who are unloveable. It could be learning a deeper measure of patience than you currently possess. BTW, I looked up "patience" in a dictionary one time and learned that it means enduring without complaining. That was a real revelation to me! The Bible tells us "Tribulation worketh patience." I wish it read "Chocolate worketh patience" but it doesn't!

These thoughts are just a springboard to help you begin talking with Jesus about your own thoughts, attitudes and actions. The Holy Spirit is the searchlight of our soul, and he will guide you into all truth, as the Bible says.

The Bible also tells us "Rejoice in the Lord always." And "In everything give thanks for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you." It isn't always EASY to rejoice in the Lord in our circumstances, but it shows God our willingness to TRUST him in all things. It shows our faith that God is working out ALL things for our good.

We are SO limited in our vision, our knowledge, and our understanding (knowledge and understanding are 2 different things, BTW). But God knows everything. Have you considered that your back problem may have been God's way of preventing you from harm that was coming your way? But he took you out of the way temporarily to protect you. It happens more often than we realize.

One more point I'd like to mention. The Bible says "Laughter (or a merry heart, I forget) doeth good like a *medicine*." I highly recommend books by Patrick McManus. They are compiled of short stories about his hunting, fishing, etc. adventures, and some from his childhood, and they are hilarious! That man can turn paving a sidewalk into a ton of laughs. Your public library should have his books. Your sweet wife probably would bring them to you if you ask.

Lord God,

Bless SurfRunner for posting his back trouble here so we can pray for him. I ask your Holy Spirit to wrap him up and give him a big God hug. Let him know of your great compassion for him, and let him know there is a greater good in his suffering.

I ask you to fill him with your incomparable joy and bring his suffering to an end speedily. Let him know of your presence and let him learn the concepts you are eager to teach him. Give him peace in knowing that you are in control and that you have only his good in mind. Your plans are good plans.

Father, I also ask that you would give supernatural strength to his muscles, tendons, ligaments and spine. Help him learn new ways to prevent injury to his back.

Be with his wife and family as they seek to minister to his needs and fill the gap in the home chores. Give them strength and joy in the doing.

Fill SurfRunner with holy laughter today, and let him rejoice in your will for his life.

All these things I pray in the precious name of my Lord Jesus. Amen.


----------



## biki1121 (Jul 3, 2005)

Prayers for you and your family added to my list as well as prayers for those helping you to recover. 

Biki


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers a comeing,Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

Paul cried to God three times to rid him of Pauls "thorn" in his fleah. What ever that thorn may have been. Job lifted God up in the middle of one of the worst storms in any one's life. Just speaking word's, even God's Word, isn't a gaurantee of physical healing. Please don't misunderstand me...I fully believe that God can work ANYTHING for His glory. Sometimes we can mistake certain scriptures. We may claim scriptures but if it isn't coming fully and deeply from our soul.....then the words we speak may not come to pass. I'm not terying to fill any aspces with negative input, it's just that some times, God doesn't always have it in His will to completely heal us. God's Grace HAS to be fully sufficient for us...no matter what he allows to bring us down. Sometimes, because of our disobedience to His Word, to Him....we open ourselves up to certain "results". I lost a 3 yr. old child in '91, who I WILL see again at the table of Christ at the feast in Heaven......I have lost many things in my life, as many of you have. I almost lost a foot to a VERY fast "eating" infection, and each time something is taken, it gets easier each time to feel...."that's OK...God, you give and you take away, and You know what is best, and see a much bigger picture than I see. Father, I don't like "this" one bit, but you are in control...and I lift your name up and give you praise." 
VERY recently, I almost and seriously thought we were going to lose my mom...and my dad his 58 yr. long wife. I walked into the emergency room, where I found my dad having to hold my mom"s arms down in her unconscience state. Drugs they gave her had a severe bad reaction to her and the doctors told us her bowels had completely shut down. She feel at home and they didn't even know at that time she had a fractured pelvis. I took my mother's hands and told my dad to sit down and rest. I could see the look in his eyes that he was afraid ...also. I stood for better than an hour keeping my mom from hurting herself, and I got there at midnite. My heart was BREAKING terribly. I finally had to get on my knees because I could barely stand up, bent over like I was. I was looking at my mom's face, and I said to God, Father...YOU know exactly whats going on with my mom and YOU are in complete control......but father, not because she is my mom, but she is the most awesome woman I have ever met............and Father, she has suffered the past years a LOT and she doesn't need to suffer any more. Either take her tonight or fix her." 
I said this to God three times. Then He VERY clearly said to me, "Harvey, there are things My children need to do, in order for Me to do certain things." He told me this three times, and I started to praise Him, to lift Him up and to Thank Him for being so good. It wasn't me speaking at this point, but His Holy Spirit, because I really didn't know what to say any more. He tells us in His word that when we don't know what to pray, the Spirit prays for us....and I'm not talking about tongues.... Within 5 minutes of me opening my mouth and allowing His Spirit to put words through my mouth, my mom started to relax. In the end.....without doctors knowing what to give her.....she came home in 4 days, the blood coming from her stomach tube and cathider had cleared up. 
In saying all this, and I left some things out.....when we get physically down.....even when we may be mad......and when we don't feel like it at all....praise God...lift Him up. God INHABITS the praise of His people. and it isn't ALWAYS His will to heal us.
This was long winded but I had to say all this.
In HIS service......
Harvey


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Thanks everybody for your prayers! My back seems to be healing up from the physical therapy. It has been one step forward / one step back. But, whether it is from therapy or whatever, the Lords hand was still in it!

I just ask that you will remember me in your prayers that it does not come back. I have a 6 year old, fixing to turn 7, boy who told me that he wished my back would get better so I can play with him again.

Thanks Mrs. B. and Harvey for the lengthy response. I know that had to take some time write that. Everyone responded with something a little different, but I think there was some truth in all of it! 

Sincerely! Andrew


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I haven't been on the board in awhile. Belated prayer sent anyway. Glad it seems to be improving. CF?


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Surfrunner, God is so close to you or you would never care which is more important, His care or fishing.
Mrs B- Harv I lift you up for taking the time to wade deeper into the Word of God when asked for support through some circumstance. 
I know it is a gamble to speak about what God wants and His ways when we in the flesh are so frustrated. That is really all the flesh is good for. Frustration and overwhelming passion. Feelings really feelings of hope, fulfilled and dashed,delayed. Feelings of earthly love joy and crashing disappointment. We can only reach the very ends of our emotions love or anger yet never capable of imagining the depth and breadth of joy that will be ours as Jesu promised.
I too am frustrated with a situation of limited mobility, Praise God it is not physical only situational and .... what laziness , financial, spiritual? 
That's why lately I have given up on me "doing" it. Me "fixing" itMe "helping"God get my life into the shape "I" think it ought to go. 
As I realize it is not"I" but Christ who lives in me. -Who can do these things. Healing . Changing.
Not I but Christ who lives in me. Who can forgive, love, move past hurts, terrible real hurts, and devastating imagined emotional pains.
Not I but Christ who lives in me. Who can get up and ask for forgiveness of my sins of anger , envy frustration , cause I am a man and if I had to rely on me I could no longer trust me. But not I 
But Christ who lives in me.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Surfrunner,

Prayers sent up to you and your family. I am sure you will do great things through God. I can certainly relate this to the poem "Footprints in The Sand."


----------

